# Low BBT and Rose Otto Essential Oil



## Maiiven (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, I just wanted to share this.

I've been charting my cycles and been working on strengthening them since I will be TTC in the fall. I typically have low morning BBT's preovulation (96.9 - 97.3). Two months ago, by chance, I made a tincture containing: 2tbsps of olive oil, 10 drops of lavender and 5 - 8 drops of rose otto essential oil and rubbed it on my lower belly after my shower. I have being doing this in the past with olive oil and lavender because I tend to sweat a lot and my belly will get smelly (Sorry if TMI). Anyhow, I noticed immediately my BBT were higher than they have ever been. I now see temps of 97.3 - 97.7 preovulation and my post ovulation temps were higher also. You can't use Rose essential oil while pregnant, but I thought this might help someone out there.


----------



## sarahb918 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to sound completely stupid (I'm new to the charting/temping thing), but can low BBT cause difficulty getting pregnant? I ask because you referred to 96.9 as "low BBT" and mine is typically in the 96's. This cycle it actually hit 95.9, but that could be because I was sleeping in a room that was freezing cold.


----------



## Maiiven (Jun 9, 2008)

I know that low BBT are an indication that you might have a thyroid problem which would cause fertility issues. This is why I was so surprised that by using this tincture my BBT's went up. I also should note that after using this it was the first time I had EWCM three months in a row. I read a little more about rose otto essential oil and found that it helps balance hormones and encourage vaginal secretions.


----------

